# Αγγλικά από τον πλανήτη Ελλάδα



## FunkSoulBrother (Jun 13, 2010)

Γράφει ο Serial killer στο "Ntv" των "Νέων" (12/6/2010).
"Ελληνοπρεπές, ό,τι κι αν πει κανείς, το δελτίο του Σκάι. Μετά την καθιέρωση του όρου "εξωχώριες εταιρείες" αντί του ξενικού offshore, προτείνουμε το fast food να λέγεται ταχυφαγείο και ο κεφτές, κρεατοσφαιρίδιο. Γκέγκε;​Ζηλεύω καμιά φορά την αφόρητη βεβαιότητα των ανθρώπων που μπορούν μέσα σε δυο αράδες να κρίνουν, να συνοψίσουν και να βγάλουν πόρισμα, ειδικά σε θέματα που πολύ απέχουν από το να έχουν προφανή λύση. Ζηλεύω αυτούς που ζουν σε έναν μαύρο-άσπρο κόσμο και δεν διστάζουν να το επιδείξουν.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 13, 2010)

Ξέρεις τι ζόρι τραβάει ο κάθε ένας που επιφορτίζεται με το καθήκον να γεμίζει με εξυπνάδες μια καθημερινή ή εβδομαδιαία στήλη; Έστω και τραβηγμένο απ' τα μαλλιά, πρέπει να βρει κάτι να πει.


----------



## nickel (Jun 13, 2010)

Στα Νέα (όπου υπάρχουν καμιά εξηνταριά «εξωχώριες», περιλαμβανομένης της είδησης «Ο νόμος ορίζει ως “εξωχώρια” (εγκαταλείποντας τον όρο “υπεράκτια”) κάθε εταιρεία...» — εγώ να τα βλέπω που έγραψα χτες «υπεράκτια» — δίπλα από το παραπάνω σχόλιο, ο serial killer διαπράττει άλλο ένα εγκληματάκι, από εκείνα που γεμίζουν τις εφημερίδες με νέους ξενικούς όρους — δηλαδή ονόματα γραμμένα με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες που πλάστηκαν με γόνιμη φαντασία γιατί ο άλλος δεν καταδεχόταν να τα γράψει στα ελληνικά, π.χ. «του Nietze», αγγλικά από τον πλανήτη Ελλάδα και άλλα τέτοια φαιδρά. Εκεί λοιπόν, αριστερά από το »κρεατοσφαιρίδιο», γράφει: «Ποιο ακριβώς είναι το βραβείο για τον νικητή αν όχι το *sex prim*;»

Για όσους δεν ξέρουν ξένες γλώσσες και δεν ντρέπονται να το πουν:
Η λέξη «πριμ» είναι από το γαλλικό _prime_. Στα αγγλικά αυτό είναι premium. Το «sex prim» δεν ξέρουμε σε ποια γλώσσα είναι.

Σίριαλ κίλερ σε τι είναι αυτός;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 13, 2010)

Όντως, γελοίο θέαμα παρουσιάζουν οι σελίδες των εφημερίδων και των περιοδικών με τις δήθεν αγγλικές, γαλλικές και δεν συμμαζεύεται ονομασίες των λέξεων, με ορθογραφία επινόησης του συντάκτη.


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 13, 2010)

Η σύζήτηση περί "υπεράκτιων" και "εξωχώριων" είναι μεγάλη ιστορία και μάλλον επιβάλλει το άνοιγμα χωριστού νήματος.
Αισθητικά, ο όρος εξωχώρια με παραπέμπει σε ελληνικά που μιλιούνται και γράφονται "πέρα από τα Φράατα":). Εύλογα, όμως, θα μου αντιτάξετε ότι αδιαφορείτε παντάπασι για τις αισθητικές προτιμήσεις μου:). 
Η "εξωχώρια εταιρία" υπάρχει σε ελληνικά νομοθετήματα (λ.χ. στον εκ των προτέρων καταδικασμένο νόμο περί βασικού μετόχου κατά Ρουσόπουλο). Αποτελεί επίσης επιλογή του φίλτατου sarant, κυρίως (όπως πιστεύω, αλλά θα μας το εξηγήσει κι ο ίδιος) γιατί βοηθά να αποφεύγονται γκάφες του τύπου "παράκτιες" εταιρίες.
Πιστεύω, όμως, ότι η λέξη είναι σημασιολογικά προβληματική: τί σημαίνει "εξωχώρια"; Και σε σχέση με τί; Προφανώς ως προς τη χώρα του νομοθέτη. Τότε, όμως, είναι απλώς αλλοδαπή εταιρία. Θα μου απαντήσετε ότι η διαφοροποίηση έχει να κάνει με το ότι η εταιρία επέλεξε έδρα για λόγους καταχρηστικούς (για να εκμεταλλευθεί ευνοϊκές φορολογικές και άλλες διατάξεις, ενώ η έδρα αυτή δεν ανταποκρίνεται στο κέντρο των επιχειρηματικών δραστηριοτήτων της). Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση το "εξωχώριος" δεν αρκεί, γιατί η "κατάχρηση" δεν αφορά μόνο τη χώρα του νομοθέτη, αλλά οποιαδήποτε. Μπορεί να είναι και μια εταιρία με εμπορική δραστηριότητα στις Κάτω Χώρες και έδρα στη Βρετανία.
Για όλους αυτούς τους λόγους (και για άλλους που αν είχα χρόνο θα προσπαθούσα να εξηγήσω με επιχειρήματα και παραδείγματα) πιστεύω ότι προτιμότερες λύσεις εν προκειμένω είναι οι εξής:
1. ή διατήρηση του παραδοσιακού και εδραιωμένου όρου "υπεράκτια εταιρία".
2. ή χρήση του νεολογισμού "ψευδοαλλαδοπή" που εξηγεί επακριβώς την έννοια (και έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί στην επιστημονική αρθρογραφία του νυν Υπουργού Επικρατείας, καθηγητή Χ. Παμπούκη).


----------



## SLY (Jun 13, 2010)

Υπάρχει και χωριό Έξω Χώρα στην Ζάκυνθο.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Jun 13, 2010)

Χωρίς να ανήκω στο δικό σας επαγγελματικό κύκλο, μόνο επειδή ενδιαφέρομαι για τα γλωσσικά θέματα, θέλω να εκφράσω τη δική μου άποψη για τη γραφή αγγλικών ή άλλων λέξεων με το αντίστοιχο αλφάβητο. 
1.Δεν νομίζω ότι πρέπει κάποιος να ασχολείται με τις διάφορες φυλλάδες που αρκετές φορές κακοποιούν τη γλώσσα μας. Δεν έχει νόημα. Εκτιμώ, όμως, ότι πρέπει να επισημαίνουμε τα λάθη σε σοβαρά έντυπα. 
2.Η χρήση αγγλικών λέξεων μέσα σε ένα κείμενο προσωπικά δεν με ενοχλεί, και ομολογώ ότι το κάνω και εγώ ακόμη και σε σοβαρά κείμενα της δουλειάς μου. Ειδικά σε τεχνικά θέματα μερικές φορές είναι αναπόφευκτο να μη χρησιμοποιήσω τον αγγλικό όρο με το αγγλικό αλφάβητο γιατί έτσι έχουν συνηθήσει οι αποδέκτες να τον βλέπουν ,λένε και γράφουν. Καλώς ή κακώς αυτό είναι το τίμημα της τεχνολογίας. Βέβαια δεν πρέπει να υπερβάλουμε. 
Anyway...αυτά:)


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (Jun 13, 2010)

nickel said:


> γεμίζουν τις εφημερίδες με νέους ξενικούς όρους — δηλαδή ονόματα γραμμένα με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες που πλάστηκαν με γόνιμη φαντασία γιατί ο άλλος δεν καταδεχόταν να τα γράψει στα ελληνικά, π.χ. «του Nietze», αγγλικά από τον πλανήτη Ελλάδα και άλλα τέτοια φαιδρά.



"Αγγλικά από τον πλανήτη Ελλάδα". :) Καλός τίτλος για να κάνεις αν θέλεις μια μόνιμη στήλη με το ανάλογο περιεχόμενο, ή κανένα βιβλίο ακόμα.

Όσο για το sex prim, τι να πω. Ανεκτίμητο!


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2010)

Το έντυσα καινούργιο τίτλο και πάμε για τέτοια (αφού εξορίσαμε και τις εξωχώριες).

Αγγλικά ολόδικά μας, σαν τον ελληνικό φραπέ, λοιπόν.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 15, 2010)

Μόνο αγγλικά; Το moudial δεν παίζει, π.χ.;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 15, 2010)

Για τα στέιτζ που δεν είναι και τα σταζ υπάρχει ολόκληρο νήμα...


----------



## nikosl (Jun 30, 2010)

Τη νύχτα την έβγαλα με ξηρούς καρπούς και θυμήθηκα τα αγγλικά από τον πλανήτη Ελλάδα.

Τα σακουλάκια γράφουν: Ηλιόσπορος ψημ Κίνας - SUNFLOWER CHINA και το δεύτερο και καλύτερο: Αμύγδαλο ψημ Ισπανίας - ALMOND ROASTED ISPANIAS


----------

